# Where to get chloroplast ?



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm trying to build a c and c cage but I can't find any chloroplast, I looked at Walmart and Home Depot and theres nothing..any ideas?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Rona here always has it. Home Depot does sometimes. Ask for corrugated plastic.


----------



## NewHedgieOwner100 (May 31, 2014)

Home Depot or Lowes might have it. I got mine from Home Depot. Most sign stores will have it, so if you have any sign stores neer you I would defiantly check them out.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Here's a link to the coroplast that Home Depot has:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/COROSPLAST-72-in-x-36-in-x-5-32-in-Twinwall-Plastic-Sheet-COR-3672/202771364#

You can order it online, and have it shipped to your closest store to save on shipping. It's a pretty big sheet though, so you'll have to cut it to the dimensions of your cage. Here's a good link for that:

http://www.guineapigcages.com/howto.htm


----------



## hgual22 (Jun 6, 2014)

I got mine at home depot, in the sign section. Its small pieces though, i had to buy 5.
I also had to ask 3 people before someone knew where to look, and it was like high up in storage, she had to get a ladder.

Sign shops will also have it, i check my local sign shop but it was $35 for a huge piece I couldn't even get home.


----------



## TeachAtHome (Jun 12, 2014)

Home Depot and Lowes has it in the area with the "signs" and mailboxes. Though their sheets are often very small. You will have better luck contacting a printing shop in the area, that makes signs, and asking them if they have any sheets they would be willing to sell you.

I think a large 4x6 or 4x8 sheet is probably around $10-$20. It's much cheaper with printers, too!


----------

